# Best Fishing Guides on the Coast!



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

This is an informative poll of the best fishing guides on the coast! Many people ask about guides for certain areas so I decided to create a forum for us to answer those questions and thank the skilled guides that have shared their knowledge with us!

Best Guide/Location 

I'll throw out the first...

Jay Watkins/ Rockport

Been out with tons of guys and Jay is in a league of his own!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Jay/Jay Ray Watkins - Rockport
James Plaag/Dana Bailey - Galveston Bay/Beachfront
Mike McBride/Tricia Buchen - Port Mansfield
Ernest Cisneros - Arroyo City


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Haven't fished with many guides, but I'd say you would be hard pressed to find anyone better than David Rowsey for the ULM/Baffin area.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

irbjd said:


> Haven't fished with many guides, but I'd say you would be hard pressed to find anyone better than David Rowsey for the ULM/Baffin area.


I'm fishing with DR next week. Really looking foreword to it


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

capt steve brown, galveston bay


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Capt. James Shuler (http://www.finfeather.org/), Port O'Connor area!


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

I've only been out with him once but enjoyed myself so much that I have a trip scheduled at the end of this month and another in late March.
Hollis Forrester, Matagorda


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Captian Tim Bradbeer. After you catch your fish, he will take you to the bar and be the best wingman possible


----------



## Outrage (Jul 25, 2005)

Sig Hansen


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Rockport/ Capt. Ben Wells 361-790-8107

ULM and Baffin/ David Rowsey


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Outrage said:


> Sig Hansen


Serious? I'd put my money on either Hillstrandt brother.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

never fished with a guide before..i pick capt. hollis forrester/matgorda after reading tons of his report..he is a awesome guide..my goal is to become one soon


----------



## speckhead (Jun 1, 2004)

*POC: Scott Hattaway*

If you are fishing POC, try Scott Hataway. Will put you on fish with arties or bait, your preference. He is also good with the kids as well. I have been out with him several times and have always enjoyed myself and caught good fish.


----------



## Waterlog (Dec 22, 2008)

Been out with the fella twice, and loved every minute ! Very knowledgable , honest , shoots from the hip, and can put you on fish! Capt Hollis Forrester in Matagorda and Sergeant area ! Awesome fella here !


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Some of the best guides aren't guides at all. There are a TON of self proclaimed "best guides" along the coast but you need to be careful of the mason jar of B.S. I have seen numerous websites, talked to tons of guides, fished with them yada yada yada. If the guide cannot tell you the who, what, where, when and why's of fishing the only thing you've managed to do at the end of the day is to catch fish and not know why you did it. Don't get caught up in the hype of the guides. I can think of a few guides I wouldn't step in the boat with because they are loud, full of ****, rude and arrogant.... and some of them are "supposed" to be the "best" fishermen on the coast.

I have two for you..... not licensed official guides but two friends I thoroughly enjoy fishing with and have learned *a lot* from. I'm sure you may be able to talk both into an adventure for "gas money"...... Jason Bryant and Brian Little. In addition, I haven't fished with Pam or Everett Johnson but I would put a $10 bill that says they would be another very enjoyable fishing buddy.


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Capt. Kyle Tomek....Matagorda


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I truly feel that I have the best of both worlds. 

Trout Guide: Craig West, Baffin Bay

Redfish Guide: Steve Ruepke, Port A, Corpus Christi Bays

These guys are top notch and both at the top of their game. I don't know many that can hold a candle to them, though there are a few.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

2 mentioned Capt Kyle Tomek and Brian Little both awesome people in my book I would pay to fish with either one of them.


----------



## donniet (Jun 20, 2008)

*best guide*

I agree. Going with eastmattycjh and Hollis in March



eastmattycjh said:


> I've only been out with him once but enjoyed myself so much that I have a trip scheduled at the end of this month and another in late March.
> Hollis Forrester, Matagorda


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Popeye... Hands Down!:bounce:


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Canuck said:


> Don't get caught up in the *hype* of the guides. I can think of a few guides I wouldn't step in the boat with because they are loud, full of ****, rude and arrogant.... and some of them are "supposed" to be the "best" fishermen on the coast.


I concur. The Fishing Reports forum has seen a surge in *hype* reports. I think you'll find the best guides don't post a lot on internet forums. Why? Because they are too busy taking paying clients fishing.


----------



## THE3AMIGOS (Sep 20, 2007)

Captain Mickey Eastman-Galveston Bay


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Right*



Hal01 said:


> I concur. The Fishing Reports forum has seen a surge in *hype* reports. I think you'll find the best guides don't post a lot on internet forums. Why? Because they are too busy taking paying clients fishing.


Right, if you are on this site you are not out fishing!


----------



## Igottafish (Oct 26, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Canuck*
> _Don't get caught up in the *hype* of the guides. I can think of a few guides I wouldn't step in the boat with because they are loud, full of ****, rude and arrogant.... and some of them are "supposed" to be the "best" fishermen on the coast._
> 
> _"Right on Target"!_


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Hal01 said:


> I concur. The Fishing Reports forum has seen a surge in *hype* reports. I think you'll find the best guides don't post a lot on internet forums. Why? Because they are too busy taking paying clients fishing.


I appreciate that some guides, after a long day of fishing, cleaning the fish and boats, restoring their gear for the next day, taking care of family responsibilities, and whatever other business they have, will then take a few minutes of time to give us a report. Can't speak about all of them, but I know some of the guides that occasionally post, and they're top notch guys on and off the water. I think they _hype_ guides will show their hand pretty quick.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Baffin I gotta go with Capt Aubrey Black and Capt Jim Onderdonk.....


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

wading_fool said:


> Baffin I gotta go with Capt Aubrey Black and Capt Jim Onderdonk.....


This.


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

If flyfishing is your thing, Chuck Naiser in the Rockport area is the best they come.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Trinity, had some awesome trips with Tag Anderson
Matagorda, Hollis and Dustin have put me on fish
Rockport, Blake Muirehead does a great job
Baffin, none yet but have Capt. Onderdonk booked in May seems like a great guy so far
Mansfield, Danny Neu great chartacter to fish with


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Let me take a second to clarify the purpose of my thread...

I am not looking for the "fish feeder" type guides...

Who are the best "teaching guides" on the coast?

This is not suppose to be a discussion about the "hype" of fish feeding guides but an opinion of who are the best teaching guides on the coast...

Make sense?


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

*guides*

I am gonna give Chris Castillo out of Bayflats Lodge some props. Went on a trip with him this past summer and the wind was weird for summer (n and w) and the fish were scattered. At 4 pm WE had to tell him we needed to head back so we could get back to Houston to pick up the kids. The dude would've fished with us til dark if we could have. I've been with guides who'll start going thru bait quick to get off the water as soon as the clock strikes noon. Patient too (we had our wives with us and we waded)...


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hands down mike mcbride in port mansfield. Had a two day trip with him few monthe back, when most guides say days over after 8 hrs of fishing he says you boys need to go? Nope ok just let me know if you want to leave before dark. Day one got back thirty minutes after dark day two 1900 had to go home so cut it short. Learned a whole lot while fishing with him. between the two days we fished about 23 hrs total.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Youngun1 - Teacher or Student?*

The teacher is only as good as the student. Granted, some teachers have that art to reach students who dont' want to learn. Nevertheless, one man's opinion of what he learned from a particular guide may not hold up for the next one. That aside, my list is this:

Fished with at least one guide in every bay system and more than one in Matty and Galv bays. I don't even remember the names of the guides in Sabine, Rockport/Corpus, Mansfield or Port I. That should tell you how they impressed me. All this means is I haven't fished with THE ONE who will.

But, by far, the most fun I have had with any guide, and partly because I learned a great deal, is Eastman.


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

*CRAIG WEST*

MY 2 CENTS CRAIG WEST IS THE BEST IN BAFFIN


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

WorkorFish,

Thank you for that bit of wisdom. Question...is this a forum to share info or to let everyone know how deep of a thinker you are? 

Just wondering why a simple question drives some people to get on their soapbox...


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Jim West*

East Galveston Bay

Drifter:texasflag


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Still applying the things I learned in 1 day with Jay Watkins. Never have I had a guide go "okay guys, lets recap what we learned here today". It was like a clinic. You want to learn something new, something that is likely applicable to all waters throughout the State, go with Watkins. 

I'm sure that there are lots of greats out there and I have caught more fish with different guides, he is just the best "teaching" guide I have been out with. 

12lb


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Couldn't agree more with 12lbTest...

It was a seminar on the water...while catching 100 fish! 

I have never learned so much, caught so many fish, and caught so many BIG fish in my life! 

A trip with Jay made me see fishing in a completely different light!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Not all "guides" charge money. Many of the best never have and never will require payment. These are the kinda guys that do it for the fun of it, not necessarily for a living. Luckily, I've been priviledged to grow up around several of them.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I know a lot of "guides" and also have a lot of friends who are guides, never seen a guide outfish a fishermen though!


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

The best "teaching guide" that I have found is McBride and Trishia down in Port Mansfield. In fact, I'll be down there next weekend for a 3 day wade for a big girl. We will fish from before dawn until after dark 3 days in a row... what a great deal.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> I know a lot of "guides" and also have a lot of friends who are guides, never seen a guide outfish a fishermen though!


I know a lot, too. I've taken quite a few of them fishing, as well. Funny how they always want a "free" trip, though.  Bunch of bums.:smile:


----------



## StinkyTuna (Jul 21, 2008)

Robert Crumpler is my favorite guide out of Lamar or Rockport. Always hilarious and top notch angler/guide.:texasflag


----------



## Igottafish (Oct 26, 2006)

The best "teaching guide" that I have found is McBride and Trishia down in Port Mansfield. In fact, I'll be down there next weekend for a 3 day wade for a big girl. We will fish from before dawn until after dark 3 days in a row... what a great deal.

Trish was taught by the best, her father ( J.D. Whitley) , I dont believe he guides much any more..


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

YoungGun1 said:


> Let me take a second to clarify the purpose of my thread...
> 
> I am not looking for the "fish feeder" type guides...
> 
> ...


Not in order:


Jason Bryant- although not a guide, I guarantee he knows more about fishing than most of the ol' salts and is one of the best educators on the water....lemme know if you'd like to talk to him.
Brian Little- he was my tournament partner for 2008 and an excellent educator too (he'll get a big(ger) head if you tell him that though).
Capt. Scott Null- a back lake guide and editor for Gulf Coast Connections. I've fished with Scott as our "running buddy" tournament team and have had one of my best days ever with him. An awesome educator.
Pam and Everett Johnson- never fished with either but would pay to do so.
I added the "hype" category to my original post to you because a lot of people tend to get mixed up with loud mouth guides and regret the $500 they spent by the end of the day. The above fellas are some of the best fishermen I've ever fished with hands down. To me that means I learned something, had fun, was safe and maybe caught a fish or two.


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 8, 2008)

*captains*



ANYBDYHERE said:


> Popeye... Hands Down!:bounce:


 I'm thinkin "crunch" or "Kangaroo"


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Sabine Lake: Dickie Colburn!


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

YoungGun1 said:


> Let me take a second to clarify the purpose of my thread...
> 
> I am not looking for the "fish feeder" type guides...
> 
> ...


That's why I second my vote for capt. Hollis Forrester in Matagorda.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Much appreciated feedback Canuck. Solid recommendations and recognizing the difference in the "real deal" and the "hype" adds to your credibility!

Good luck on the water the year!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Fishing Guides*

Most guides can catch fish, knowing why they catch fish at a particular time and place is what sets them apart. For instance there are many fine guides in the Galveston Bay Complex but no one knows this bay system and the fish that live there better than Capt. Mickey Eastman and James Plaag. Love'em or hate'em no one comes close to knowing how to fish this bay system. The same goes for Jay Watkins down south in Rockport. The knowledge that these three have aquired over the years is just unbelievable. You have to see them work to appreciate it.

As far as teaching guides go some are more outspoken than others. Some are just plain better teachers than others meaning you may have to ask if you want answers. Many times the student can learn just by watching and realizing on their own why they did something a certain way. A good example of that is fishing with Plaag. To some he may not be a good teacher compared to the way Jay Watkins operates but to sit and watch him fish slicks is just freaking wild. You don't have to ask much, it won't take long and you will figure it out. Now going back on your own and trying to duplicate it, well thats a different story...just ask me!
Below is my list of some of the best around and don't get me wrong there are plenty more good guides out there many I would call friends.

Here is my list of the top guides on the Texas Coast

Sabine
Dickie Colburn

Galveston
Mickey Eastman
James Plaag
Dana Bailey
Blain Friermood
Jimmy West

Matagorda
Bill Putejovsky
Tommy Countz
Charlie Paradoski

Port O'Connor/Seadrift
Gary Gray
Shelie Gray
Chris Martin

Rockport
Jay Watkins
Blake Muirhead
Tommy Ramzinsky
Danny Adams
Lowell Odem

Upper Laguna Madre/Baffin
Kevin Cochran
Cliff Webb
Aubrey Black

Lower Laguna Madre
Mike McBride
Danny Nue
Gilbert Vela


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

I accidentally left two good guides off the list..... Gary and Shelley Gray would be fun to fish with.


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

Mickey Eastman ruined me teaching me to fish with arties in trinity bay. Donk and Black in Baffin.


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

Jason Applebee, Baytown.
this guy will work his *** off to put you on the fish. you will move around alot at first but if there is a fish out there he will put you on it.


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

Mike Singleterry ULM.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Jessie Arsola, this guy will put you on the fish and work/help you make a great time for everyone envolved.


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

Fished with CR Webb last week and had an absolute blast. He is very personable and informative. We fished in tough conditions with sustained winds to 25mph and a full moon, an he still put us on fish. I would definetly recommend him down in the ULM/Baffin area.

Rockport Jay Watkins
East Galv/Trinty Jimmy West


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

*AUBREY BLACK and AUBREY BLACK!!!*

nuff said for Baffin:bounce:


----------



## red_hunter (Nov 7, 2005)

Have to agree with Canuck... I haven't fished with Scott Null or Jason Bryant but I do know they are two very good fishermen. They have always bee more than willing to pass on their knowledge and technique.

Brian Little...I had the opportunity to fish with him in Sabine and he is a wealth a knowledge.

I haven't fished with many guides but if I had to pick one for the Galveston Bay Complex it would be Steve Brown.


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

I have to give some props to Steve Hillman. 2 buddies and i used him about 2 months ago. This was his first trip since having some minor surgery. He said he hadnt been on the water in a few weeks and he put us on the fish in West Bay. He was a super nice guy with lots of knowledge that he was willing to share. He explained to us the what, why and where that day. 2 thumbs up!!!!


----------



## aoktex (Jun 22, 2008)

*Capt. Billy Howell*

Capt Billy Howell is the best "teaching guides" on the coast?

I have fished with a lot of guides and most have been a lot of fun and would recommend most of them but if you truly want a great teaching guide this is the MAN....He is the best and most knowledgeable guide I have ever had the pleasure to fish with.
If you have not ever fished before or if you are a seasoned pro he's got you covered. He will make sure that you are having the time of your life and has always put us on fish..You will get more good information from Billy than anybody else in the business, Billy is a ton of fun to fish with. Billy will tell you the truth and will always shoot you straight. He is there to help you out and make sure you are having a blast while becoming a better fisherman if thats what you want. He is not like so many others guys that try the smoke and mirror routine and will try to baffle you with B.S. like some of the other guys. You will receive some good life lessons from Billy. If you truly want to understand the what, when and where's of fishing Billy is your man. You will walk away with more confidence in your fishing abilities that will help you catch more fish. If you are in the Galveston or Baffin Bay areas give him a try you wont be disappointed 409-682-1474


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

If you like limiting out by 8 a.m. look no further than Capt. Mickey Eastman/Galveston Bay complex. There is not a man alive that knows more about Trinity Bay and how to catch fish there than Capt. Mickey. And I will promise you the man is one of the best fisherman and nicest guys you will ever meet. I think he is half human half speckled trout the way he thinks and the way he catches fish when no one else can. Heres a little taste of what happened the last time I was out with him in trinity.....


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Dean Monroe. North of Rockport all the way down to Baffin.


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been livin and fishing in the CC area for 20 years now and can out fish most guides......when I have an opportunity to fish with or recommend a guide its always Cliff Webb. He knows his stuff and is one heck of alot of fun to kid around with. He's the only person I know that is sure what makes a mullett jump!


----------



## stxfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

*Port Aransas-ULM*

I have fished with Capt. Kyle Burges many times and we always catch fish. We have gone and caught reds, trout, and even shot some ducks. Younger guy but he can really fish. http://www.kyleburges.com


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

I've been out twice with Aubrey Black and have to say that he's the best that I've experienced. Puts you on fish, works like the devil doing it when all of the other guides stay pinned to the bank....AND puts you up in his house!
Nice guy, too


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

Matty- Hollis and Dustin - These guys not only work hard, but you'll have some fun also..


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i've only had one guided trip in texas (thanks again, bruce)... curtis cash in POC .... cap'n lowtide on the forum... great guy, learned a lot, saw some territory, caught a lot of fish... biggest trout i have ever caught, and i did it on a fly rod! what a freaking awesome day.


as for unpaid guides... i'll take my youngest sister any day... i swear she can SMELL fish... spike does a good job, even though he doesn't think so, and knows how to grind with the best of them, and will go fishing with you, i don't care what the conditions are like... a total diehard fisherman.. dad is great, but you better be ready to work, and make a day of it... because dad likes to fish hard!! in a day of fishing, if you see only one redfish caught... it will be dad who catches it... 

i'm really the worst fisherman in my family... seriously. i bought the boat, so now they have to take me! i'm constantly getting schooled on my own boat.. i love every minute of it. i can still out surf all of them, so i'm happy with that. 

and no way can i forget my friend bruce, who put me on two of the best days of fishing i have ever had in texas!!!! hard core, and the best fly fisherman i know.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Guides*

My Opinions - No hearsay or fluff here. I've fished with all these folks and they are the real deal. All are entertaining and teachers.

The #1 guy ever (gets the lifetime-achievment award due to his "retirement) is Cliff Webb. I hope CR did not fall too far from the tree. Thanks for the memories Capt. Webb.

Galveston - ?? - I've met many, fished with none (may try Mickey Eastman some day - met him several times during the old Troutmasters tourneys and he knows this bay.

Matagorda - Tommy Countz (great teacher and funny guy)

Seadrift / POC - Since the ole reprobate (Red Childers) is retired, Everett Johnson is the best (lotta fun on the water with EJ)

Rockport - Jay Watkins (simply awesome in all areas, nuff said)

Corpus and ULM - used to be Cliff, slot is open

Baffin and Land Cut - Aubrey Black (No contest here)

LLM and Mansfield - Danny Neu (my hero) and Mike McBride (I know that Trish will kill him every time out, but I've never had the pleasure to share a boat with her).

Port Isabel - If I ever do it, it will be in pursuit of a snook. Cisneros has a good reputation.

Just my two pennies. - Hevy


----------



## saltystephen (Jul 21, 2008)

*Capt Chris Martin and bay flats lodge*

with all the detailed reports Capt.Martin gives he would be my go to guy for poc seadrift and san antonio bay, i can only imagine fishing with him i bet he would be a great teacher, have called and talked to him a couple of times about the weather and a couple of tornaments going on to ask him about boat traffic and he has always gone above and beyond to help. as for rockport jay and jay ray and darrel walter of overboard adventures all three will take the time to explain to you anything you want to know. as for baffin you have to go with the pig stickers and this would be aaron loomis and david rowsey in my opinion both great guys cliff webb is semi retired but cr is doing a good job of filling those big wading boots. just my two cents have fished several tournaments with all these guys and even had one as my partner and all are great guys.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Outrage said:


> Sig Hansen


LMAO!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I enjoyed reading everyones recommendations. Its good that some of them post on here because it is advertisement for them. 
As mentioned there are many good paid guides and there are some people who are not guides but are just as good. Casey Cox out of Port Mansfield is a 30 year old pro-staffer who can catch both bay and offshore fish like no ones business. He has nothing but the best equipment and is one of those guys that has that cool and calm confidence about him. If you ever get a chance to fish with him out of Port Mansfield you will have a time of your life.


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

For my $0.02 I have got to go with Capts Yost and Pagano of POC

Hands down no one knows big pocket better


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

*Best Guides*

Mike & Trisha in Port Mansfield are the greatest. Here's the result of our last trip there. This was about 2 hours of fishing. It doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*ULM/Baffin*

Capt. Grant Coppin - Backlash Fishing Charters 254-913-8122
Capt. Justin Cortez- C4 Charters - 361-774-2890

Jason Slocum


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

i like eastman and plaag but i would put mike williams up against anyone as far as fishing knowledge he may not have the entertainment value of other guides i dont think eastman or plaag would argue about mike's knowledge( i have fished with all three many times)


----------



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

I have not fished with many but I'm willing to bet that Mike Mcbride is hard to beat. This guy will fish you like your in a tournament from daylight till dark. The dude must have 3 lungs because he can talk smack all day long. If he was not such a good fisherman he would make a great auctioneer. I guess it all depends on what you want to do, for me it's big trout only. I don't want to limit out by 8:30, for sure don't want to soak bait and don't want to catch reds. I just want to learn what big trout are thinking in different situations so before they retire I would like to fish with...
Mickey Eastman
Jimmy West
Jesse Arsola
Jay Watkins
Kevin Cochran
Daivd Rowsey


----------



## DukCutter (Mar 6, 2008)

Capt. Ray Sexton, Matagorda Bays!! Ray is the best, all around. He is a great guide and a good friend. The BEST teacher on the water.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

A good guide is a different thing to different people. Some guys want to catch big trout only like "i go tthe hook up" and guys like cochran and Mcbride and plaag are guys to do that with. But not everybody wants to go catch big trout. Some guys just want action and numbers and some guys want to bring their sons or daughters on board to introduce them to the outdoors. No 1 guide can be the best because not everyone has the same "ideas" of how they want to fish. Buy in my opinion the best guide is:
- The guy who will take the time and really teach you about fishing if you want to learn.
-The guy who will spend most of his time teaching your son/daughter to catch fish rather than them watching the guide catch fish
- The guy who is easy to talk to and never acts like a jerk- you are paying him not vice versa
- The guy who is on-time has nice tackle and is excited about taking you out.
- The guy who fishes as long as his customer wants to fish without charging him an extra half day (absolutely ridiculous and his name should be posted because guys like him give the rest of us bad names)
- I personally have only been with a guide a few times in my life and most of them were just like the gentlemen that everybody was moaning about earlier. I dont know if some guys just think they are hot [email protected]#t or if they are jerks to everyone but teh few guides I took out had bad attitudes. Who wants to spend the day with that kind of a guy. 10 years ago me and my buddies paid a guide $1200 to take us snapper fishing. I know now why he wanted his money up front before we launched. Once we got on teh boat he was as rude as can be. We hit one spot caught a few 14 and 15 inch snappers and threw them back. he came unglued because we threw them back . Anyways we caught our limits of 14 inch snapper and was back at the dock in 3 hours. I posted bad reviews on him for months on the internet sites back then.

as far as the galveston guides go mickey is by far the best when it comes to trinity. jim west is by far the best when it comes to East bay and Plaag is by far the best when it comes to tarpon. There are lots of good guides out there that can plan teh type of trip around how you want to fish. But those 3 guides are the ones that all of us younger guides look up to and idolize if you grew up here in Houston. There are others and I apologize if I didnt mention you!! Guiding has been very rewarding for me personally. Not only do I get to do what i love but i get to enjoy that time with a lot of nice people. I cant even think of the last time I had a rude client onboard but I can easily think of a rude guide I was with. Guiding is not all it is cracked up to be either. In the winter it is great but it is tough spending 10 hour days on the water in 100 degree heat day after day in the summer. Long days without much sleep happens every spring summer and fall. The bottom line is to find a guide that is personable with you, will fish the way you wnat to fish and definitely dont go with any guide that will take you back to the launch as soon as you catch your 10 trout. What a joke that is because where are the 3 reds and 10 flatties? If u are heading back early then it better be a limit of the TEXAS SLAM!!


----------



## DukCutter (Mar 6, 2008)

Mullet, Nice post my friend!! I share the exact same feelings as you do. Having done some guiding on the hunting side before, I know exactly what you are saying. Good post.


----------



## corkyjerker (Dec 3, 2006)

Dwayne Lowery, Carter Hooper, Darrel Skillern, Mark Robinson, Dana Baily, Plagg, Rowesy, Watkins, Simmons, Eastman, Dave Kuevton(sp?), Mike McBride. So on and so on. They all know how to fish, most are good guys, treat customers right and are very good on the water. The best thing you can do is learn how to fish on your own, then you dont need a guide. Be carefull have fun.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

What makes a great guide..not a good one, a great one, is someone who from the time you first talk to them about a trip till you come back to the dock is....Lets see... Happy to be doing what he is being payed to do, works his tail end off to make sure you have a good time on the water even when the bite is tough, is eager to teach but does not drive someone into insanity, a guide that is willing to learn from his customer, EXAMPLE I took a guy that was a very very good fly fisherman out one day...And I had no idea he was planning to fly fish, he just told me he wanted to fish artys when I set up the trip, so I nearly dropped when he pulled out his TFO 8w in the 30 mph winds and said he wanted to fly fish..I learned alot from a great fisherman that day..

A great guide is someone that I strive to be, I hope to be half the fisherman Watkins is one day, and I pray to learn new things on the water every day.

What makes a sorry guide is, being grumpy, lazy, cant catch a minnow with a cast net if there were 1k of them in a stock tank, plans a trip without putting in the time to study the tide/weather/pressure that day will hold, not calling off a trip when they know they should change days in order to give there customer a better shot at having a great fishing day, CHARGING EXTRA when they keep you out longer than 8hrs, not willing to burn the gas to run and find fish if they are not where they were "two weeks ago", someone that does not have a backup plan or 3 for if the fish gods are pi$$ing on them that day, and most of all, a guide that ever stops learning is the worst of them all, there aint one person that knows it all thats fo sho!!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The best on the Texas coast ?.........Brad Luby !


----------



## DukCutter (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice post Levi. I share your feelings completely. I wish they were all this way, but alas, they are not.


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Does Mickey have a website i can look at?


----------



## firefisher24 (Apr 23, 2008)

Capt. Chad Holly of "Third Coast Outfitters" He is based out of La Porte, Tx
1.800.TCO.HUNT


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anyone fished with Tom Horbey or Kenneth Gregory out of Port O Conner?


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

I used to fish with a guy named Randy Hoyt in Aransas Pass. Anybody know if Randy is still guiding?


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

edbuck51, I know of him but I have never met him personally, I think he is still guiding.. Not for sure though.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Good Dude*



TXDRAKE said:


> Capt. James Shuler (http://www.finfeather.org/), Port O'Connor area!


Shuler is a good dude. I went duck hunting with him in January and he was a lot of fun. This guy is great...he laughs all the time. I loved it.:cheers:


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

ive only fished with one guide my whole life,but this guide taught me how to cast,tie knots,pick lures,stand in the water,read the water.find the bait,find the fish.read the tides,read the moon.this guide took me by the hand and led me to the promised land and i am for ever greatful. he taught me on the water manners,conservation.he taught me thinks you wont read in a book.he taught me things youll never read on the internet (and probably never will ) he taught me on how to be greatfull and appreciative on every trout i catch.
he has taught me many things about fishing and about life.

go get ya some !


Captn Billy Sandifer


----------



## mansfieldcrazy32 (Jun 27, 2007)

Captain Mike Mcbride sure knows what hes doing when it comes to fishing for trophy trout.


----------



## POPPA SKEET (Apr 3, 2008)

cliff webb even though he is semi retired now if u want an opportunity for a spec of a lifetime he is the man great guy have fished with him over 20 yrs


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Galveston Mickey Eastman, Rockport Gary Schramm these are the only to I've fishied with in the last 6 or 7 years.. We have it good here on the Texas Coast with all of the Guides we have to pick form for a Great Day of Fishing..


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd go for CPT Hollis Forester in Matagorda. Good guy, good fun, nice boat and he really knows how to Put it in their Mouth!


----------



## fuqua1 (May 4, 2009)

McBride and Capt Tricia are the best in LLM 
Practically taught me how to wade
skinnywateradventures.com


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I have to go with Capt. Tim Bradbeer (713-816-6974). Capt. Tim will fish you till you can't walk and still want to keep fishing. Awesome guide!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Capt. Tim BradBEER

Anybody with the word BEER in their name has got to be ok in my book.


----------



## bradw (Oct 27, 2006)

Anyone have Mickey Eastman's Number?


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Soapbox*



YoungGun1 said:


> WorkorFish,
> 
> Thank you for that bit of wisdom. Question...is this a forum to share info or to let everyone know how deep of a thinker you are?
> 
> Just wondering why a simple question drives some people to get on their soapbox...


Now, after 10 pages in this thread with some really insightful responses,:cloud: did I really get on my soapbox? You almost owe an apology.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

You mean the poison dwarf :biggrin: Robert is a good guide/fisherman.



StinkyTuna said:


> Robert Crumpler is my favorite guide out of Lamar or Rockport. Always hilarious and top notch angler/guide.:texasflag


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

bradw said:


> Anyone have Mickey Eastman's Number?


281-383-2032


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

*Best TEACHING guides....*

Wow! I have fished with a lot of guides, but there are a few that have absolutely blown me away with their skills on the water and their unique teaching styles. I have had the privilege of fishing along side these awesome Captains, and I have learned so much from them over the years. I highly recommend the following guides, and I think that they represent the BEST of the best guides in the areas that they fish.

Matagorda/Baffin Bay - Captain Jesse Arsola http://www.reel-life-adventures.com/ I cannot say enough about Jesse. Jesse is a seasoned guide and hands down one of the best teaching guides that I have ever fished with. Jesse is absolutely committed to teaching his customers. I have been on charters with other guides and called in Jesse to help out. Not only does Jesse show up, he teaches and works hard to put his customers on fish. Jesse is an amazing wade fisherman and a fun guide.

Matagorda/Galveston - Captain Rob Cumming http://www.gulfcoastguideservice.com/ Rob works closely with Jesse Arsola. I also cannot praise Rob enough. Rob has taught me SOOOO much. Rob is patient, considerate and will work his tail off for his customers. Rob is a great wade fisherman, and he works hard to teach his customers the skills necessary to hook great fish! Rob is the bomb!

Rockport - Captain Kyle Burges www.kyleburges.com What can I say about Kyle? I absolutely love Kyle! Kyle is young, energetic, and he is on the water day in and day out. Kyle works hard to locate fish, and he has an extreme amount of patience. Kyle is dedicated to ensuring that his customers have a great trip, and he will teach his customers how to fish! Kyle is awesome!!! His future is bright!

My father is a huge fan of James Plaag in Gavleston. He has learned so much from James over the years. My brother is a BIG Cliff Webb fan (Corpus Christi area). According to my brother, there is no fish that Cliff cannot teach you how to catch!

There are so many awesome guides with an array of fishing styles and expertise. I give an honorable mention to my good friends, Captain Jay Baker (Seadrift Guide Service - Seadrift), Captain Richard Pevey (Shallow Water Expeditions - Matagorda...excellent fly fisherman), Captain Bobby Gardner (South Paw Guide Service - Matagorda), and Captain Chris Kohnert (SPI Guide Service - South Padre). I am sure that I have left a few people off of the list, but these men are all very talented anglers and excellent instructors.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Mickey eastman was awesome- The weather was horrible the day I went and we caught a few fish, but I had a good time. I would do it all over again if I could. I am more into learning new stuff then catching fish. I've been catching fish all of my life but my preference with a guide is to learn the bay system, etc. only to help me catch more fish with the ever changing weather conditions and learning new areas.

I would like to book a trip with Craig Lambert pretty soon; I have enjoyed reading his posts.


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

I tend to guide myself................thats why its called fishing.....


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

And don't forget Capt. Ken Sabin, Noo Noo (Matagorda), Capt. Ryan Rachunek (Double R Charters - Matagorda/Texas Gulf Coast), and Capt. Tom Perilloux (Matagorda)!!! They are also GREAT guides and excellent teachers. I have fished with them all, and I always walk away knowing more than I did before! Matagorda is truly blessed with some of the best guides on the water! :cheers:


----------



## El PescadoLoco (Jun 27, 2008)

:brew2:My money is on Capt. Krunch of Fairy Tail Pass for the Upper Coast and Lower is Capt. Kangaroo from Picnic Pass....
These Guides will make your fishing dreams come true........


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

El PescadoLoco said:


> :brew2:My money is on Capt. Krunch of Fairy Tail Pass for the Upper Coast and Lower is Capt. Kangaroo from Picnic Pass....
> These Guides will make your fishing dreams come true........


Those guys are one of a kind and will do you right. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

There is no one around better than Chuck Naiser in Rockport. He taught me some tricks of the trade when I was a kid that I still cherish today.


----------

